# TVs The Curse Of Oak Island...



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 27, 2019)

Is anyone else fascinated by the OAK ISLAND treasure mystery and watch the show?
It's been several seasons now. I've been watching every episode. Every week. And of the endless hours I've spent watching, there has only been an hour or two of anything interesting in total.
It is really getting annoying. Like maybe it should've been released as a one hour episode AFTER the Legina brothers find whatever they find and leave either rich or broke.
I've begun recording them so that I can fast forward through all of the crap. Yet I still can't stop watching it.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 27, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else fascinated by the OAK ISLAND treasure mystery and watch the show?



Yes, I watch it, but almost never see the episodes in order. In fact, I'm quite certain I have missed significant portions, but still am able to pick up and know what's going on. So there is a LOT of repetition.

Yet, as you said, there is something about it that draws me in. I think it's how they have sent items to experts who either validate the find or say no to its value as related to their quest. I am also fascinated about the complexity of the structure itself, and the Money Pit.

In light of recent news about it, I wish the producers would hurry up and show the finding of the treasure they uncovered. They've dragged it out long enough now.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Apr 28, 2019)

Never heard of it!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm interested very much in the story of oak island but the show is incredibly boring.


----------



## Redfool (Apr 28, 2019)

I think it’s been on for five years. You’d think they could have turned the whole island inside out by now. I wish they would show a running total of how much they’ve spent on searching as a bottom runner during the show. Do you think they found anything that was not reported to the Canadian government? Buttons and Bobbie dazzlers don’t cut it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 28, 2019)

The concept is VERY interesting to me, but I couldn't even sit through one whole episode! Very boring.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 28, 2019)

And then end of a episode they show parts of the next episode. They tend to make you think something great is going to happen. But it never does.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 28, 2019)

Ray--Opo said:


> And then end of a episode they show parts of the next episode. They tend to make you think something great is going to happen. But it never does.


It works on stupid me.
Because I keep watching....


----------



## wellington (Apr 28, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else fascinated by the OAK ISLAND treasure mystery and watch the show?
> It's been several seasons now. I've been watching every episode. Every week. And of the endless hours I've spent watching, there has only been an hour or two of anything interesting in total.
> It is really getting annoying. Like maybe it should've been released as a one hour episode AFTER the Legina brothers find whatever they find and leave either rich or broke.
> I've begun recording them so that I can fast forward through all of the crap. Yet I still can't stop watching it.


Lol, do we need to do an intervention? Just lose the remote when it's on then you wont be able to switch over too it. Break the cycle, you can do it lol
I find most programming now days is a waste of our time. 15 minutes of programming and the rest commercials. I do have my faves though and have too watch them.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 28, 2019)

wellington said:


> Lol, do we need to do an intervention? Just lose the remote when it's on then you wont be able to switch over too it. Break the cycle, you can do it lol
> I find most programming now days is a waste of our time. 15 minutes of programming and the rest commercials. I do have my faves though and have too watch them.


That's why I record it and then watch it on demand and fast forward about 75% of the episode.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Apr 28, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm interested very much in the story of oak island but the show is incredibly boring.


I don't think the brothers could find gold in a jewelry store.


----------



## Redfool (Apr 28, 2019)

Street Outlaws and Oak Island. I pay my cable bill for two shows a week? I can see who’s raking in the gold!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 28, 2019)

Redfool said:


> Street Outlaws and Oak Island. I pay my cable bill for two shows a week? I can see who’s raking in the gold!


You forgot this guy


----------



## Ray--Opo (Apr 29, 2019)

ZEROPILOT said:


> That's why I record it and then watch it on demand and fast forward about 75% of the episode.


I have a firestick and get all the channels. The only problem I cant record. That's the only reason I have a cable bill is to record.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 12, 2019)

So...
It's still moving at a horribly slow pace, but this season there ARE actually significant findings that are actually intetesting.
Still no gold, etc. But interesting ancient, man made subterranean structures.
It's gotten intetesting.
However. Since this was filmed months ago, we know that they still haven't found anything fantastic, because it would've been on the world news media almost right away.
We already know that this years season ending episode will leave us again swearing that we WILL NOT waste one more hour of our lives watching this crap.
But then there's that lingering possibility.

At least when this is finally over, we'll know if anything is there or ever was. 
Like that show FINDING BIGFOOT. They were always hot on Bigfoots trail. Only to more or less prove that it doesn't exist.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 13, 2019)

Ed, I really think reading your account of the show is waaaaay more fun than watching it! I'm looking for weekly installments of this!


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 13, 2019)

I do watch this show and have not missed one. I do however, record it. I also agreed that it is probably the most repetitive show I've seen as far as repeating old footage to fill in space and drag out an episode. I am totally intrigued with the elaborate nature of everything they are finding and the probable changes it spells to so much history as we know it.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 13, 2019)

Markw84 said:


> I do watch this show and have not missed one. I do however, record it. I also agreed that it is probably the most repetitive show I've seen as far as repeating old footage to fill in space and drag out an episode. I am totally intrigued with the elaborate nature of everything they are finding and the probable changes it spells to so much history as we know it.


Yes.
And I think that this season has been the most significant so far.
But In the end, I'll bet it could have still been probably a single 2 hour special.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 25, 2020)

Ok
New and real findings. Very interesting findings. But no treasure.
Still.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 27, 2020)

I lost interest. It seemed to me it was going to be like the series of people trying to find bigfoot. Maybe I should start watching again.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

Ray--Opo said:


> I lost interest. It seemed to me it was going to be like the series of people trying to find bigfoot. Maybe I should start watching again.


It IS THE SAME.
In the sense that if the treasure...Or Bigfoot were found, the news would come out right away on every news outlet.
Knowing that already tells you that nothing earth shattering is going to happen on any episode.
I just find the show getting interesting now because of the intricate and high tech designs of what they're unearthing.
Something of value certainly was there at one time.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (Jan 27, 2020)

Did they find Jimmie Hoffas shoe behind the brick wall?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 27, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Did they find Jimmie Hoffas shoe behind the brick wall?


Wooden structures, some rock piles and a button or two


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 29, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It IS THE SAME.
> In the sense that if the treasure...Or Bigfoot were found, the news would come out right away on every news outlet.
> Knowing that already tells you that nothing earth shattering is going to happen on any episode.
> I just find the show getting interesting now because of the intricate and high tech designs of what they're unearthing.
> Something of value certainly was there at one time.


I agree if they are finding interesting objects. Maybe I should start watching again.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 29, 2020)

Blackdog1714 said:


> Did they find Jimmie Hoffas shoe behind the brick wall?


I think Jimmy Hoffa ended up in the foundation of the Pontiac Silverdome. I lived in the area at the time and they were pouring some foundation at the time. The Silverdome is torn down now.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2020)

Ray--Opo said:


> I think Jimmy Hoffa ended up in the foundation of the Pontiac Silverdome. I lived in the area at the time and they were pouring some foundation at the time. The Silverdome is torn down now.



Yeah I had a close family friend that was associated with "organized crime" back then, out of Bay City Mi. (Hes dead now). But when I asked him about Hoffa being put into the Silverdomes Foundation he basically said it to be true... without really saying it. If you know what I mean. ?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 30, 2020)

MichiganMan said:


> Yeah I had a close family friend that was associated with "organized crime" back then, out of Bay City Mi. (Hes dead now). But when I asked him about Hoffa being put into the Silverdomes Foundation he basically said it to be true... without really saying it. If you know what I mean. ?


Did he say that with a bunch of hand gestures?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 30, 2020)

They have found very old human bone fragments in some digs.
DNA showed them to be from different people.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Did he say that with a bunch of hand gestures?



He had his own way of getting his point across. Lol


----------



## Ray--Opo (Jan 30, 2020)

MichiganMan said:


> Yeah I had a close family friend that was associated with "organized crime" back then, out of Bay City Mi. (Hes dead now). But when I asked him about Hoffa being put into the Silverdomes Foundation he basically said it to be true... without really saying it. If you know what I mean. ?


I was in high school when that happened. Some areas right around where I lived. Law enforcement searched the area. One day a buddy and I decided to search a certain area. The local news showed up and interviewed us. We thought it was cool until later that night my dad was watching the news. We didn't think about that and we had skipped school that day.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jan 31, 2020)

MichiganMan said:


> Yeah I had a close family friend that was associated with "organized crime" back then, out of Bay City Mi. (Hes dead now). But when I asked him about Hoffa being put into the Silverdomes Foundation he basically said it to be true... without really saying it. If you know what I mean. ?


My grandfather on my mothers side had to change his name when he immigrated here from Italy.
There was a local gangster with the name Nicholas DiJeronimo. And shady people were always looking for him.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Feb 1, 2020)

ZEROPILOT said:


> My grandfather on my mothers side had to change his name when he immigrated here from Italy.
> There was a local gangster with the name Nicholas DiJeronimo. And shady people were always looking for him.


I think that was a option he couldn't refuse.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 4, 2021)

This years episodes finally didn't suck.
It actually looks like there might be treasure to be found.
But at this rate, it'll take a few million more episodes.


----------



## Jan A (May 5, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It works on stupid me.
> Because I keep watching....


My hubby & his brother are fanatics on this kind of crap. I don't watch but am usually in the room when it's on & make snarky remarks. They've done enough drilling & digging to bury the island, IMHAO.

Now we're onto Skinwalker Ranch...same stupid boring crap. Last night they lost water they poured into a hole.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2021)

Jan A said:


> My hubby & his brother are fanatics on this kind of crap. I don't watch but am usually in the room when it's on & make snarky remarks. They've done enough drilling & digging to bury the island, IMHAO.
> 
> Now we're onto Skinwalker Ranch...same stupid boring crap. Last night they lost water they poured into a hole.


Last year I said "They couldn't find gold in a jewelry store".
But I cant stop watching it.


----------



## Blackdog1714 (May 5, 2021)

I like the Mick Dodge show where he goes to peoples mines and helps them get it running correct. He shows them how much gold they missed or lost with the incorrect setup. Like Goldminers meets Machines kinda show!


----------



## Jan A (May 5, 2021)

Blackdog1714 said:


> I like the Mick Dodge show where he goes to peoples mines and helps them get it running correct. He shows them how much gold they missed or lost with the incorrect setup. Like Goldminers meets Machines kinda show!


I do like Gold Rush. You see them actually wash rocks & dirt & leach out the gold, or they don't. Nobody's looking for aliens or chests full of gold.


----------



## Danimal (May 6, 2021)

I stopped watching at the beginning of last season, basically feeling exactly the way you expressed in your op Z. I probably hung on a little longer because my wife was really into it. I started feeling really insulted by the whole thing and most reality shows in general.

However! Gary is the best woo woo woo woo he cracks me up


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 6, 2021)

Danimal said:


> I stopped watching at the beginning of last season, basically feeling exactly the way you expressed in your op Z. I probably hung on a little longer because my wife was really into it. I started feeling really insulted by the whole thing and most reality shows in general.
> 
> However! Gary is the best woo woo woo woo he cracks me up
> View attachment 324649


I dunno.
They've invested millions searching for maybe hundreds of millions and they act all excited when Garry finds an old, square nail.
Please!


----------



## Krista S (May 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I dunno.
> They've invested millions searching for maybe hundreds of millions and they act all excited when Garry finds an old, square nail.
> Please!


Hey, don’t knock the top pocket find! lol You’re right though. I can’t even imagine how much money they’ve invested into the search.


----------



## Danimal (May 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I dunno.
> They've invested millions searching for maybe hundreds of millions and they act all excited when Garry finds an old, square nail.
> Please!



True but I wasn't eluding to Gary's metal detecting prowess, its his awkwardness that I really enjoy.


----------



## Cocorene' (May 6, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Is anyone else fascinated by the OAK ISLAND treasure mystery and watch the show?
> It's been several seasons now. I've been watching every episode. Every week. And of the endless hours I've spent watching, there has only been an hour or two of anything interesting in total.
> It is really getting annoying. Like maybe it should've been released as a one hour episode AFTER the Legina brothers find whatever they find and leave either rich or broke.
> I've begun recording them so that I can fast forward through all of the crap. Yet I still can't stop watching it.


Funny, I just found it for the first time yesterday. I found it intriguing, until I found out how many seasons this show had been on. Still, I watched a few episodes, because it kept promising a finale (or so I thought). Finally turned it off, but it seemed like a fascinating subject.


----------



## Jan A (May 6, 2021)

Cocorene' said:


> Funny, I just found it for the first time yesterday. I found it intriguing, until I found out how many seasons this show had been on. Still, I watched a few episodes, because it kept promising a finale (or so I thought). Finally turned it off, but it seemed like a fascinating subject.


Only if you're going to be the last to be killed by the "curse" before they find the "treasure". Searching for the Titanic for 73 or so years was much more fascinating, as was my last root canal.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 8, 2021)

Cocorene' said:


> Funny, I just found it for the first time yesterday. I found it intriguing, until I found out how many seasons this show had been on. Still, I watched a few episodes, because it kept promising a finale (or so I thought). Finally turned it off, but it seemed like a fascinating subject.


I suggest you watch the first two episodes of season 1...
Then skip all of until 2021.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 8, 2021)

Since the episodes are all filmed 6 months before they are shown, we'd all know if they found any actual treasure WAY ahead of time.
Itd be on every news channel


----------



## Jan A (May 8, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Since the episodes are all filmed 6 months before they are shown, we'd all know if they found any actual treasure WAY ahead of time.
> Itd be on every news channel


Told that to my hubby Atlas...Atlas Shrugged.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 8, 2021)

Jan A said:


> Told that to my hubby Atlas...Atlas Shrugged.


Yep
It's another reason not to watch a show we can't stop watching.


----------



## Cocorene' (May 10, 2021)

ZEROPILOT said:


> I suggest you watch the first two episodes of season 1...
> Then skip all of until 2021.


Thanks! I will.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jul 17, 2021)

Anybody who needs to be reminded of all the excitement and drama, here you go! ? 









Oak Island: The Curse of a Never-Ending Series - Page 31 of 40


Whether you’re still watching it or have already grown tired of the ongoing hunt, here are some surprising facts about this never-ending show.



www.livingmgz.com


----------



## Ray--Opo (Dec 9, 2021)

Ok so now they are bringing up some gold mixed with other elements. I don't know if they have tried, but if they used Lidar technology. They might find some answers where the roads they are finding lead to. I noticed they have a new series coming out. Where the brothers go around the world looking for mythical treasures. Got a feeling Oak Island is going to be a bust. But I am still watching


----------



## Jan A (Dec 9, 2021)

Ray--Opo said:


> Ok so now they are bringing up some gold mixed with other elements. I don't know if they have tried, but if they used Lidar technology. They might find some answers where the roads they are finding lead to. I noticed they have a new series coming out. Where the brothers go around the world looking for mythical treasures. Got a feeling Oak Island is going to be a bust. But I am still watching


So is hubby. I can't imagine the money they've run thru to find butkus so far.


----------



## Ray--Opo (Dec 10, 2021)

Jan A said:


> So is hubby. I can't imagine the money they've run thru to find butkus so far.


It has to be a bunch. Just the drilling alone has to be a crazy amount.


----------



## Markw84 (Dec 10, 2021)

Jan A said:


> So is hubby. I can't imagine the money they've run thru to find butkus so far.


On a historical and archeological basis, they have made amazing discoveries. We need to re-write some European/American history!

Isn't it amazingly predictable though, how government and "preservation" groups can totally stop and thwart progress. Even though what they are stopping is the only reason they now think they have something they want!


----------



## Ray--Opo (Dec 10, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> On a historical and archeological basis, they have made amazing discoveries. We need to re-write some European/American history!
> 
> Isn't it amazingly predictable though, how government and "preservation" groups can totally stop and thwart progress. Even though what they are stopping is the only reason they now think they have something they want!


Exactly!


----------



## Jan A (Dec 10, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> On a historical and archeological basis, they have made amazing discoveries. We need to re-write some European/American history!
> 
> Isn't it amazingly predictable though, how government and "preservation" groups can totally stop and thwart progress. Even though what they are stopping is the only reason they now think they have something they want!


I agree with you on some of their "finds". But i'm amazed they haven't sunk the island yet


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 10, 2021)

Markw84 said:


> On a historical and archeological basis, they have made amazing discoveries. We need to re-write some European/American history!
> 
> Isn't it amazingly predictable though, how government and "preservation" groups can totally stop and thwart progress. Even though what they are stopping is the only reason they now think they have something they want!


Yes.
It's just about rediculous.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 10, 2021)

The gold and silver in the water is pretty convincing.
Yet I'm still just about positive that they'll find nothing.


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 10, 2021)

Who else here remembers reading the very Readers Digest Story in the 60s besides me? Mom was a teacher so we had lots of books mags sent to our home....I became a RD addict and would read them cover to cover......I actually remember reading this story as a kid with the nightlight on and thinking how cool it would be to get a chance to go there......

TV is tv though, all staged, all fake.

On that show, they make very little mention of the fact that they are digging disturbed sites....that nearly the entire island was drug up. They are digging where a dozen other Contractors dug....yet they only mention the one family. 

Despite all that and just like Bigfoot, I HOPE they find something major......but to make historical suppositions based on finding a nail, is simply TV.


----------



## TheLastGreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Yeah I agree. My brother and I LOVED shows like that but we realised it is a cycle. It begins with the story (rather flawed, I mean, what the hell would conquistadors be doing in an island near Canada. How did they dig the tunnels? The curse part is also a bit wonky)
They find something, a dabloon etc, dig for more. But then something breaks, is flawed, drain the triangle pond, but then it floods back!
They think they won't make, it, but then they find another small thing, another coin etc. And hope is restored! They get money somewhere and continue. I find that Discovery channel and History channel have lost credibility over the years.
Shows like Alaskan bush people (a bunch of clowns)
Gold rush (Parker and the Dutch guy can find gold and are experts, but the rest... follow the same cycle, story, hope, something breaks, hope restored etc.)
Alaskan bush people seems nice, build a house somewhere remote, starts to build, something breaks, a boat floods, a bear attacks, so it's a cycle and hope returns.
A nice show is Alaska the last frontier, but it sometimes feels... fake.
Other shows that feel the same are
Finding giants
Finding bigfoot
Finding mermaids (proven fake)
Finding megladon
I'm starting to see a pattern...
But I've watched Oak island a looong time ago, about 5 years ago? Any updates on the story?


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 11, 2021)

TheLastGreen said:


> Yeah I agree. My brother and I LOVED shows like that but we realised it is a cycle. It begins with the story (rather flawed, I mean, what the hell would conquistadors be doing in an island near Canada. How did they dig the tunnels? The curse part is also a bit wonky)
> They find something, a dabloon etc, dig for more. But then something breaks, is flawed, drain the triangle pond, but then it floods back!
> They think they won't make, it, but then they find another small thing, another coin etc. And hope is restored! They get money somewhere and continue. I find that Discovery channel and History channel have lost credibility over the years.
> Shows like Alaskan bush people (a bunch of clowns)
> ...


Just as the show FINDING BIGFOOT almost 100% proved there is no Bigfoot. Maybe this show will end the Oak Island treasure story


----------



## jeff kushner (Dec 12, 2021)

TheLastGreen said:


> Finding giants
> Finding bigfoot
> Finding mermaids (proven fake)
> Finding megladon


Someone else watches the same shows I have. Just b/c we want it to be, doesn't mean it is so.

Quick story.....old Girlfriend was Lori......a decade or so younger, smokin body, weak-brained but she threw a pretty decent spiral so yeah, I built that. 

Swear to God this is true.......remember the show that was a miniseries about what things would happen is FIRST CONTACT was made, here on Earth?

Well....yeah, you guys see where this is going. I have it on TV one afternoon and Lori enters the room. Impulsively I play like the show is real News and pulled her chain for 15 minutes. When the commercials came on she said..." I wonder why they are having commercials during an emergency". God rest her soul.....she passed a few years ago.

It's 3am and I'm rambling but on 3 hrs sleep...these examples of TV shows are very much like the American News. Sometimes that WANT a story to be true so badly, they fabricate things to look that way......hmmm.

The Bigfoot crew lost all their credibility due to their credulity <LOL>...I make myself laugh......


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Dec 13, 2021)

If we're only left knowing that some huge event happened there in the 15th through the 18th century....But we never know what it was...
Maybe all they'll find is the who and what.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2022)

Still the same


----------



## Jan A (Mar 12, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> Still the same


Hubby is still luvin' every discovery episode. His brother is likewise. Maybe it's genetics. Their grandfather owned a junk yard, which their uncle took over. Hubby's brother even invested in one of those metal detection devices. Hasn't found squat. OTOH, it has taken them almost 2 yrs to get their father's house cleaned out due to their father's "Treasure Island" gene 

I think that all these wells drilled on Oak Island will eventually tip the island over-- like Guam.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Mar 12, 2022)

I think that something was hidden there and was discovered and removed long ago.
Probably several somethings


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 13, 2022)

Jan A said:


> Hubby is still luvin' every discovery episode. His brother is likewise. Maybe it's genetics. Their grandfather owned a junk yard, which their uncle took over. Hubby's brother even invested in one of those metal detection devices. Hasn't found squat. OTOH, it has taken them almost 2 yrs to get their father's house cleaned out due to their father's "Treasure Island" gene
> 
> I think that all these wells drilled on Oak Island will eventually* tip the island over-- like Guam.*



That took a special person, to say out loud,.....in CONGRESS!

Yeah, let THAT sink in folks! "Alex, I'll take Common core for a thousand"

lol


----------



## Jan A (Mar 13, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> That took a special person, to say out loud,.....in CONGRESS!
> 
> Yeah, let THAT sink in folks! "Alex, I'll take Common core for a thousand"
> 
> lol


I absolutely could not resist. Mea culpa.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Mar 21, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Someone else watches the same shows I have. Just b/c we want it to be, doesn't mean it is so.
> 
> Quick story.....old Girlfriend was Lori......a decade or so younger, smokin body, weak-brained but she threw a pretty decent spiral so yeah, I built that.
> 
> ...


Hey now! Don't be insulting Oregon's Bigfoot mystic, lots of tourists come to find him...my gun store connection makes metal Bigfoot targets...
can you shoot 1000 yards?


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 21, 2022)

Shoot a Thou? How about SEEING a thou Maggie?

I haven't missed a Bigfoot or UFO documentary in 55 years till lately when they all turned to "reality show" sh*t................Dr. Meldrum at Minn St and I are on a first name basis....he's the guy that never saw a human footprint in his entire life, they are ALL Bigfoot prints<LOL>!

It's pretty cool.....if we get a chance to travel, really travel, we find these "niche" places all over the world. Everyone finds a way to make a living from their local legends & natural features be them real, human or myth....doesn't really make any difference at all!

In Jamaica in some Parish's, Bob Marley was still the center of all things "commerce", in others, it was the local waterfall where a dozen locals setup "tours" to keep us Whities from slipping on the rocks as they guide you under the falls.........I broke ranks cause I think I'm special and bam, broke my azz.....yeah, they WERE doing a service and they got paid! In Belize it was even more ingenious.....you could wait for the National road guys, or you could pay David, to ferry your rental car across the swollen river, next to the impromptu gift shop erected to sell water and snacks, next to the pretty girls selling fresh fruit they picked next to the roadside....

The folks in Bigfoot country, or the silver and gold towns of CA and NV......or even the markets here by the Chesapeake bay, we work with what we have....all of us do!


I love ingenuity and I appreciate someone who is willing to work to get paid.......and guys, understand that if you ever get a chance to travel to a place like that, remember that a couple of 20's in your pocket might seem like too big a tip.......but in all seriousness, to the guy your are giving it to, it could be life-changing in a place where folks earn $8 a month. Just never forget, he had human pride just like you, slip it to him on the side.


I want UFO's to be real

I want Bigfoot to be real

I wanted the guys to find a HUGE treasure on Oak Island........but so glad they shared the hunt.


----------



## Jan A (Mar 21, 2022)

jeff kushner said:


> Shoot a Thou? How about SEEING a thou Maggie?
> 
> I haven't missed a Bigfoot or UFO documentary in 55 years till lately when they all turned to "reality show" sh*t................Dr. Meldrum at Minn St and I are on a first name basis....he's the guy that never saw a human footprint in his entire life, they are ALL Bigfoot prints<LOL>!
> 
> ...


What I find with Oak Island & most of these reality show is if you've found actual proof in your search, I'd watch that show showing your discovery. I might watch how you got there. But the year after year search with finding squat is so uninteresting. Who cares if you found nails, buttons, wood, etc?

As I've said before, the Ark of the Covenants is buried in the Superintendant of Document's warehouse, along with back issues of "The Solar Law Reporter." The Ark is not on Oak Island.


----------



## jeff kushner (Mar 24, 2022)

Jan A said:


> As I've said before, the Ark of the Covenants is buried in the Superintendant of Document's warehouse, along with back issues of "The Solar Law Reporter." The Ark is not on Oak Island.



No Jan, I believe it is now resting in a tabernacle in a church located in Ethiopia if we are to believe the latest in "fake documentaries". This stuff is so rediciculas that even I couldn't make this stuff up!


Is that a shout out Hiltons or just a Spam?



The issue I have with all those shows is the premise that the viewers are stupid. They ignore reality, just pretend it doesn't exist b/c their viewers won't know better!

When people as so easily fooled by the narrow optics of the show ie` "two guys ALL BY THEMSELVES digging a hole and finding a major discovery...a button"

yet 40' away, out of view of the camera is a TOWN where btw-buttons have been sold for 200 years!!


Really? I'm not that stupid guys.....I'll keep up with results but I don't need to watch poorly staged "bits"; performances. 

I get the big picture though....the brothers found a way to get Discovery channel, who wants to sell commercials, by framing every shovelful as "This is IT!"

They did it to PAY for THEIR HUNT.....brilliant! Got to love "smart", no matter where it is!


What was cool was that real treasure hunt, the stash the old guy hid and was found a year or two ago....that was cool!


----------

